# Please Help! My dog's dew claw has grown into her foot!!!



## larkluver (Nov 25, 2010)

My dog is a miniature yorkshire terrier. She is seven years old and weighs four pounds. Today, she was limping as she walked. I looked at her foot and her dew claw has grown into her foot. I can tell she is in a lot of pain. Please help! I don't know what to do and I cannot stand to see her like this. She went to the groomer on Monday, I'm not sure why they didn't notice anything then. I cannot take her to the vet tomorrow because it is Thanksgiving. I will take her to the vet on Friday. I put some Neosporine on her foot. Is there anything else I can do to withhold the pain? Please help, I am a first time dog owner. Sorry this was so long, cookies to everyone! Thank y'all so much!
-larkluver


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Are you able to trim the nail? If so I would clip it off and clean the area that it grew into and then take her to the vet on Friday.


----------



## larkluver (Nov 25, 2010)

I am not able to trim her nail; as I have no experience doing so. (The groomers trim her nails) I really should learn how to! Thank you so much for the suggestion!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

larkluver said:


> I am not able to trim her nail; as I have no experience doing so. (The groomers trim her nails) I really should learn how to! Thank you so much for the suggestion!


Yes I would recommend learning how to do so as soon as possible. That way you can prevent this kind of thing from happening again in the future.


----------



## larkluver (Nov 25, 2010)

I will! Thank you!


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Learning to trim your dog's nails will be very beneficial and help prevent this in the future, yes.

However, I'm wondering how a groomer got away with allowing a dog to leave with such a long dew claw.


----------



## larkluver (Nov 25, 2010)

This was our first time using this groomer. Our vet (the regular groomer) was closed.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

larkluver said:


> This was our first time using this groomer. Our vet (the regular groomer) was closed.


Even so, it takes a long time for claws to grow into the paw. The last groomer she was at should have clipped that claw.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I think its a good idea to call the groomer and mention this, you don't have to be rude or even upset I imagine that dog groomers get dozens of dogs and run tight schedules and prolly have a lot to deal with so many dogs going in and out. But I imagine any good creditable groomer would WANT to know this. For example lets say for arguments sake the person who done your dog was in training, this could have been a simple lack of knowing what to look for when trimming and you could be doing them a favor letting them know what they missed. 

Other then that I would ask the vet him/herself to show you how to trim and to stick with whatever method they use. I am actually gonna have lelas nails trimmed tuesday at the vets and orginally was just gonna do that but after reading this i think ill take the time to learn myself ^_^


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Larklover- didi you get the nail trimmed?


----------

